# World Eaters Tactica on GW website



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Just thought that I would post this up to you blood frenzied heretics out there... It is a heretical tactica, written by a heretic, so read at your own risk... And anyone found using these tactics to anything else than countering the Chaos forces, will be executed by the Inquistion... You have been warned... :threaten:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?catId=&pageMode=multi&categoryId=&section=&pIndex=0&aId=11100011a&start=1


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh, must read!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'm not sure, maybe hes playing with the never-to-be-released 5th ed CSM Codex, since the Khornate Daemon Prince is the most retarded thing in our Codex (which is a big deal, considering the content of our Codex). Same goes for the Dreadnought: if you never ever roll a one its actually pretty nice but once you do you're going to get hurt (unless of course if the terrain favours you and you can hide the Dreadnought somewhere where he can't see your own units only your opponent's - and we all know how likely that is).

Otherwise its kinda nice, since the Termies can replace the close range tank-opening firepower of the missing pair of Oblits, while the Tanks provide what the Oblits suck at: long-ranged firepower. Though I'd use that classic 100 point beast, a Predator with AC and HB sponsons.

But then again you can bet your ass hes using the exact same Lash Prince-Berzerker-Obliterator setup like everyone else. So I'm not sure if its a troll tactica or not. Oh and notice how its not... well... anything else? Not Thousand Sons, not Noise Marines, and not even Plague Marines, its your one and only Khorne Berzerkers.

EDIT: OH AND LOL AT FOOTSLOGGING BERSERKERS AND 60 POINT RHINO.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

... why is Games Workshop legally allowed to post tactics for their own games? They _suck_ at it.

Khornate Daemon Princes are crap. You're better off just going with a Prince with Warptime and wings since the psychic power will do more damage than the additional Attack will. Of course this is a themed army so it makes sense to include a Khornate Prince, but it's still not the optimal pick.

Dreadnoughts are bad. I don't care what supposed tactics you use, that thing is going to fail and suck in at least as many games as it does decently.



> Otherwise its kinda nice, since the Termies can replace the close range tank-opening firepower of the missing pair of Oblits, while the Tanks provide what the Oblits suck at: long-ranged firepower. Though I'd use that classic 100 point beast, a Predator with AC and HB sponsons.


I actually like his inclusion of Terminators, though he is taking too many of them for my tastes. A single unit of 8 would be awesome, but he's dropping around 700 points on two units... a bit too much. The Obliterators are a great choice, his army could do with more of them. The Predator is pants-on-head retarded with the setup he's chosen. They're just a _bit_ too expensive for moving walls. If he insists on rolling with single weapon Predators, at least give them lascannons so they can feasibly damage any target. The one with only an autocannon turret is a special kind of dumb.



> But then again you can bet your ass hes using the exact same Lash Prince-Berzerker-Obliterator setup like everyone else. So I'm not sure if its a troll tactica or not. Oh and notice how its not... well... anything else? Not Thousand Sons, not Noise Marines, and not even Plague Marines, its your one and only Khorne Berzerkers.
> 
> EDIT: OH AND LOL AT FOOTSLOGGING BERSERKERS AND 60 POINT RHINO.


No, he's not actually. He's playing a themed army. GW employees have this freakish ability to ignore reality and prance in fields of flowers where you can take retarded units and not be completely crippled by them. Mind you, when you're playing against people with similar points of view it's probably not as damaging as it could be.

I also had to laugh at the suggestion to walk your Khorne Berserkers behind your Rhinos instead of driving in them. That makes so little sense I'm actually having a hard time accepting that he's legitimately suggesting it.

Also: Chaos Spawn. Oh dear.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> GW employees have this freakish ability to ignore reality and prance in fields of flowers where you can take retarded units and not be completely crippled by them.


Fukken Sigged For Truth. Oh and :laugh:

The only use Chaos Spawns have is when you turn something retardedly powerful into a braying mass of disturbing meat. The reactions people make are priceless, and the esuing rage and baaawww is always a picture I cherish.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

They are bad because they are trying to sell product. Spawn? Chaos Predators? Khorne DPs? Seriously, it is like Transformers back in the mid-'80's. The cartoon was just a half hour commercial for the toys, so of course the newest ones were the coolest in the show (except for Optimus Prime, no one was a bigger bad-ass than him.)

Same with GW products and tactics. Write an 'authoritative' article on the tactics for an army that has pieces you want to sell and the kiddos that don't follow the rest of the Internet, only the G-Dub site, will be frothing at the mouth to pick up those spawn or whatever. Remember, you don't _need_ Rhinos (because they only cost $35 and the margin is probably higher on other pieces/boxes) you can always run your dudes behind these other things that are more expensive.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

nobody has mentioned how the author of this tactica mentions running his DP behind his zerkers for that coversave... well, you'd have to be a pretty lenient opponent to allow that - since he's a MC who stands 2.5x the height of a zerker...


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Why march your units behind the Rhino? - Put them in them damned thing then they can move 12" at least for the first turn. Then do 6" disembark...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Also his suggestion for marching his dp behind the berzerkers becomes even stupider when you realize your DP is walking, instead of flying just to get a 1+ better cover save then his built in Inv save already confers.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

That should be titled, "How NOT to make a Khorne list for 40k."

A pair of Land Raiders over the predators, spawn, oblits, DP and personal icons. Assault vehicles for terminators = awesome.
Dreadnought needs 2 dccw arms, not lascannons and a missile launcher. Better yet, take a CC defiler and be done with it.
Get two rhinos for the price of his points sink solo rhino.
Where is Kharn?!?! A real World Eaters list has to include Kharn.

I really like how they say to run zerkers behind a rhino. Don't put your guys inside that ARMORED TRANSPORT, yeah, I'll be sure to try that... 
That makes about as much sense as me taking a bath with my toaster. 

Poor GW, they can make the rules, the models and all the other stuff, but they sure as hell do not know how to use what they made. Sad really.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Wade definitely knows the modeling side of the hobby, but not so much the playing side of it. His army looks great and his conversions are quite nice (google wade's world eaters for tuts and wips) but that's about all the good things I can say about his army


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

So... Basically we have learned that GW staff members are bad players, or what?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The following has to be pointed out... these are the people that are supposed to balance, and enhance the game!


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Credit where credit's due, the man's army is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Nicely painted. Too bad thats all GW employes are good at doing. I have not seen a Tatica article worth the paper its printed on from these guys ever. Oh well...


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Again, it is because they are in the business of selling miniatures, not writing articles on proper competitive level play. The article was clearly pimping the new Daemon Prince model, Spawn and Predators. Maybe other things that don't get used in the common Lash list to which I was not paying attention. They like to show off the things that are non-standard in order to try to help them sell stuff.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

space cowboy said:


> They like to show off the things that are non-standard in order to try to help them sell stuff.


They're non-standard because they suck!
Why not spend your time fixing the bloody thing instead of write a fucking god awful tactica!? :ireful2:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Supersonic Banana said:


> Why not spend your time fixing the bloody thing instead of write a fucking god awful tactica!? :ireful2:


The goal is that you buy stuff. The means of achieving this goal are irrelevant, so long as the goal is achieved. Consequently, if a low quality tactica can make mentally challenged customers buy models of questionable worth gaming-wise then it is what they will write, and most likely on a whim. Unfortunately, customer satisfaction doesn't seem to be on the to-do list of GW. From the looks of it, if they release something thats edible to the point of actually being good (read: at least reasonably competitive), it is either a coincidence or a Space Marine Codex.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

The biggest problem with the tactica that I can see is that it's dealing with an army that's far to big for normal games. How many of us regularly play 2'500 point games?

That said his ideas aren't to bad. While I'm not sure how his Daemon Prince has managed to get a cover save (a blessing of Khorne perhaps?), his idea of deep striking the termies and oblits probably takes some of the heat off his Berzerkers.

All in all, he must be doing something right because he seems to have been using that army for ages.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

im hoping the sudden interest by GW with chaos means that mabe a new codex soon but im guessing its not for 2 years


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, all these Chaos armies seem to hinting at something. Two is coincidence, three is suspicious, four is a pattern...


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

maybe a dex next spring? -psych! that isnt going to happen. i would guess early 2012, late 2011 if we are lucky.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

The reason they're running behind the rhino instead of actually riding in the armoured vehicle is because the Aspiring Champion is actually Firaeveus Carron in the midst of his quest for METUHL BAWKSES.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Uhhhh... that would have to be the worst tactica ever.
Nice work GW.
*facepalm*


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

:read: Spawn?! :shok: Zerks w/out Rhino's?!  Huge multi purpose Termi Squads?! :sarcastichand: Dreadnought with Heavy Weaps? :headbutt: One Auto Pred?!! :crazy:
Wow. i hope Gav Thorpe does not write the next Chaos Dex. :russianroulette:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

gav thorpe wrote the current one  thats wayde prices tactica.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Must have characters.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

That, Sethis, was pure cat falling off kitchen bench awesome.k:


----------

